# Photo Challenge: December '10 "Open"



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the November '10 challenge, the   poll will be up shortly.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Open"*.  Let's see what you can do this month.  Can I also suggest the following guidelines  be followed:


"Open" means the subject is entirely up to you, just come up with your best possible photograph for this month
Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding  the archives, that is not a challenge!
The Challenge is about making you think and helping you improve the  way you take pictures and the end results you get, so make an effort,  get out there, try something different, but most of all, have fun!
Good luck 
  The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00  Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate      in this challenge please take a moment to read through the   following:  

 The   deadline  for submissions is 31 December 2010
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing      watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo       (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation      emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or      remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the      winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new      thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before      it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*    into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form    <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "Decenmber '10 Photo Challenge      Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it      to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................      .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com      and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it       into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when     photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are  excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission email the  photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting  process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures       located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time       to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as       the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email       programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When  these      programs calculate attachment size they will often read  larger than     they  actually are. To be safe we recommend a target  size of about   140KB   so  that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## Photolike (Dec 6, 2010)

I am still a rookie on photos, but I will have a try.


----------



## van halen (Dec 7, 2010)

i can't wait for this i will join this contest. good luck to everyone.


----------



## messyone (Dec 16, 2010)

Sounds like fun. Will enter soon :thumbup:


----------



## Compaq (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a question. Reducing the size from 8 MB to 150 kB will greatly impact the quality of the pictures. The images will only be viewable in a very small dimensions. I understand it's to spare the server for distress, but isn't 150 kB very little? I'm under the impression that not very many people actually enter this competition? Last month there were only 10 participants, October providing 23.

Just an observation


----------



## Opher (Dec 30, 2010)

Compaq said:


> I have a question. Reducing the size from 8 MB to 150 kB will greatly impact the quality of the pictures. The images will only be viewable in a very small dimensions. I understand it's to spare the server for distress, but isn't 150 kB very little? I'm under the impression that not very many people actually enter this competition? Last month there were only 10 participants, October providing 23.
> 
> Just an observation




150 is easily obtainable at moderately clear quality.  That is all that is really needed for this competition.

(i may also mention the the mods then have to re upload them)


----------



## Flintstones (Jan 3, 2011)

When does the January challenge begin. I would love to participate and have just found the site...but December is closed.


----------



## Opher (Jan 3, 2011)

Flintstones said:


> When does the January challenge begin. I would love to participate and have just found the site...but December is closed.



Tends to be about a week.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry peeps, been a little out of circulation over recent weeks. The January Challenge will be up soon and then I'll work on the December entries.

Chris


----------

